# Facebook and Twitter Client?



## ChrisC (Apr 25, 2012)

Can anyone suggest the best software out there for these. On Android and if it's good I'm willing to pay.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you considered using the Facebook and Twitter clients?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 25, 2012)

Can you get Hootsuite on Android?  I love that one.


----------



## sumimasen (Apr 25, 2012)

Tweetcaster is pretty good.  For Facebook you're stuck with the official one or Friendcaster, both below average.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 25, 2012)

How's Tweetdeck these days?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Tweetdeck is still my fave because it combines Facebook/multiple Twitetr accounts and has a handy widget for notifications.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 25, 2012)

Then I shall give that ago. Cheers.


----------



## Redeyes (Apr 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Tweetdeck is still my fave because it combines Facebook/multiple Twitetr accounts and has a handy widget for notifications.


 
have you not tried TweakDeck instead now that Tweetdeck has stopped being supported/updated?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2012)

Tweetdeck does pretty much all I need it to at the moment.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 25, 2012)

Redeyes said:


> have you not tried TweakDeck instead now that Tweetdeck has stopped being supported/updated?


 
I thought Tweetdeck was bought by Twitter. Have they just canned it then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 25, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> How's Tweetdeck these days?


 
It's pretty damn good on iOS so I imagine it's good on Android.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I found a Facebook, Twitter client combined. I paid £1.89 for it though. Worth every penny, it's very polished. 

https://seesmic.com/seesmic-social/mobile/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah I tried that one, a mate swears by it but it just didn't feel right to me when I used it.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 30, 2012)

Well we all have our tastes. For example I never like Unity on Ubuntu, it's growing on me now.


----------

